# [XGL] beryl+emerald=white screen [risolto]

## tizio

salve a tutti!

da tempo utilizzo xgl con il portdir xgl-coffee...

oggi stranamente dopo un "svn up" e un "emerge --sync" non mi trova piu molti pacchetti contenuti nell'overlay...

nel make.conf è presente la stringa:

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/xgl-coffee"

e l'svn up non da problemi...

ma quando faccio un "emerge -pv compiz-quinnstorm" ottengo:

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "compiz-quinnstorm"

lo stesso se provo con cgwd o csm... mentre ad esempio xgl me lo trova...

non capisco cosa può essere successo...

----------

## comio

 *tizio wrote:*   

> salve a tutti!
> 
> da tempo utilizzo xgl con il portdir xgl-coffee...
> 
> oggi stranamente dopo un "svn up" e un "emerge --sync" non mi trova piu molti pacchetti contenuti nell'overlay...
> ...

 

compiz-quinnstorm ha cambiato nome in beryl (con il decorator emerald al posto di cwd).

E' solo un cambio di nome del progetto.

ciao

luigi

----------

## tizio

w00t!!

cacchio non me ne ero accorto...

seguento l'howto xgl credo di aver installato tutto...

ma con il vecchio script di avvio mi rimane finestra bianca...

tu l'hai modificato in qualche modo?

il mio è questo

```

#!/bin/bash

   LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libGL.so &

   Xgl :$1 -ac -accel vx:pbuffer -accel glx:pbuffer &

   sleep 10

   LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ DISPLAY=:$1 dbus-launch compiz dbus csm &

   sleep 7

   DISPLAY=:$1 dbus-launch cgwd &

   sleep 3

   DISPLAY=:$1 /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon &

   DISPLAY=:$1 nautilus -n --sync &

   DISPLAY=:$1 gnome-panel &

```

se commento compiz e cgwd parte... se li lascio vedo solo schermata bianca anche se si capisce che i programmi partono...

grazie mille!!

----------

## comio

 *tizio wrote:*   

> w00t!!
> 
> cacchio non me ne ero accorto...
> 
> seguento l'howto xgl credo di aver installato tutto...
> ...

 

invece di compiz ci devi mettere beryl, ed invece di cgwd o gnome-window-decorator ci devi mettere emerald.

Io uso aiglx ed uso questo semplice script:

```

#!/bin/sh

cmd=0

if [ -z "$1" ]; then

  cmd=1

else

  if [ "$1" = "e16" ]; then

    cmd=0

  elif [ "$1" = "fluxbox" ]; then

    cmd=0

  elif [ "$1" = "gnome" ]; then

    cmd=0

  else

    cmd=1

  fi

fi

if [ "$cmd" = "1" ]; then

  emerald --replace & beryl --indirect-rendering --replace dbus settings

fi

```

(preso da sabayon, mi pare)

ciao

----------

## devilheart

 *tizio wrote:*   

> ma con il vecchio script di avvio mi rimane finestra bianca...

 a me dava finestra bianca se compilavo xgl+compiz con glproto-1.4.8

----------

## tizio

intanto grazie a tutti...

ho mascherato glproto e son passato alla 1.4.7... cambiato anche lo script di avvio che ora è:

```

#!/bin/bash

   LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libGL.so &

   Xgl :$1 -ac -accel vx:pbuffer -accel glx:pbuffer &

   sleep 5

   DISPLAY=:$1 dbus-launch emerald &

   LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ DISPLAY=:$1 dbus-launch beryl --indirect-rendering --replace dbus settings &

   sleep 3

   DISPLAY=:$1 /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon &

   DISPLAY=:$1 nautilus -n --sync &

   DISPLAY=:$1 gnome-panel &

```

all'avvio vedo il logo di beryl ma poi rimane ancora tutto bianco...

l'output dello script è questo:

```

tizio:~$ ./XglX 1

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

XGL Present

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

Initiating splash

Couldn't load settings.  Reverting to defaults.

Couldn't load theme.  Reverting to defaults.

Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

                  Ignoring extra symbols

Warning:          No symbols defined for <SYRQ> (keycode 92)

Warning:          No symbols defined for <BRK> (keycode 114)

Warning:          No symbols defined for <MENU> (keycode 117)

Warning:          No symbols defined for <FK13> (keycode 118)

Warning:          No symbols defined for <FK14> (keycode 119)

Warning:          No symbols defined for <FK15> (keycode 120)

Warning:          No symbols defined for <FK16> (keycode 121)

Warning:          No symbols defined for <FK17> (keycode 122)

Warning:          No symbols defined for <KPDC> (keycode 123)

[...]

molti altri warnings tutti simili

[...]

** (gnome-settings-daemon:11628): WARNING **: numlock: Numlock remembering disabled because your hostname is set to "localhost".

[1159781443,000,xklavier.c:XklStartListen/]     The backend does not require manual layout management - but it is provided by the applicationCould not initialized GStreamer: unknown error occurred

[Invalid UTF-8] Impossibile aprire il file .desktop \xc2\xab/usr/share/applications/epiphany.desktop\xc2\xbb per l'icona di avvio: Errore nella leggere il file \xab/usr/share/applications/epiphany.desktop\xbb: File non trovato

[Invalid UTF-8] Impossibile aprire il file .desktop \xc2\xab/usr/share/applications/evolution.desktop\xc2\xbb per l'icona di avvio: Errore nella leggere il file \xab/usr/share/applications/evolution.desktop\xbb: File non trovato

```

quello che genera la finestra bianca è beryl perchè se commento gnome parte...

ancora grazie mille

PS: credendo fosse un problema di altra natura avevo postato qui... forse andrebbe spostato in discussione generale visto che è un problema che deriva da un overlay... ho anche cambiato il titolo in qualcosa di più significativo

----------

## tizio

 *devilheart wrote:*   

>  *tizio wrote:*   ma con il vecchio script di avvio mi rimane finestra bianca... a me dava finestra bianca se compilavo xgl+compiz con glproto-1.4.8

 

non avevo inteso che na volta messo glproto 1.4.7 dovevo ricompilare tutto...

ora funziona!! grazie mille davvero!! 

però l'1.4.8 è richiesto dall'ultimo mesa (e mesa da xgl)... tu non smascheri neanche mesa in package.keywords? come hai risolto il conflitto?

ancora grazie a tutti

----------

## devilheart

 *tizio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> però l'1.4.8 è richiesto dall'ultimo mesa (e mesa da xgl)... tu non smascheri neanche mesa in package.keywords? come hai risolto il conflitto?
> 
> ancora grazie a tutti

 semplicemente non l'ho risolto. io ho una nvidia e con i driver beta (che sono stabilissimi) non serve più Xgl. uso direttamente compiz su Xorg classico e funziona tutto a meraviglia e ho anche il direct rendering. per risolvere il problema con mesa metti in overlay un ebuild modificato togliendo quella riga di dipendenza

----------

## gioi

 *devilheart wrote:*   

>  *tizio wrote:*   
> 
> però l'1.4.8 è richiesto dall'ultimo mesa (e mesa da xgl)... tu non smascheri neanche mesa in package.keywords? come hai risolto il conflitto?
> 
> ancora grazie a tutti semplicemente non l'ho risolto. io ho una nvidia e con i driver beta (che sono stabilissimi) non serve più Xgl. uso direttamente compiz su Xorg classico e funziona tutto a meraviglia e ho anche il direct rendering. per risolvere il problema con mesa metti in overlay un ebuild modificato togliendo quella riga di dipendenza

 

Nel senso che hai abilitato Aiglx nel xorg.conf? Perchè io non ci sono riuscito (mi crashava il direct rendering, perchè non riusciva a trovare il modulo nvidia, che, per inciso, senza le righe riguardanti Aiglx non dava problemi... dopo mezz'ora di smazzamento ho deciso che mi tengo ancora per un po' xgl...)

[EDIT]

Come non detto... ho appena letto che nvidia supporta l'indirect rendering senza bisogno di layer alcuno... appena a casa stasera provo la cosa... ma a prestazioni come sta messo?

----------

## devilheart

 *gioi wrote:*   

> Nel senso che hai abilitato Aiglx nel xorg.conf? Perchè io non ci sono riuscito (mi crashava il direct rendering, perchè non riusciva a trovare il modulo nvidia, che, per inciso, senza le righe riguardanti Aiglx non dava problemi... dopo mezz'ora di smazzamento ho deciso che mi tengo ancora per un po' xgl...

 io ho xorg 7.1 con i driver nvidia 9625, compiz 0.0.13_pre20060928 e direct rendering attivo e funzionante. tutti gli eye candy funzionano bene e fluidi a parte l'effetto acqua

----------

## gioi

 *devilheart wrote:*   

>  *gioi wrote:*   Nel senso che hai abilitato Aiglx nel xorg.conf? Perchè io non ci sono riuscito (mi crashava il direct rendering, perchè non riusciva a trovare il modulo nvidia, che, per inciso, senza le righe riguardanti Aiglx non dava problemi... dopo mezz'ora di smazzamento ho deciso che mi tengo ancora per un po' xgl... io ho xorg 7.1 con i driver nvidia 9625, compiz 0.0.13_pre20060928 e direct rendering attivo e funzionante. tutti gli eye candy funzionano bene e fluidi a parte l'effetto acqua

 

quindi senza Aiglx, giusto... questa soluzione ancora non l'ho provata! Però se è come sto leggendo... per Nvidia Hip Hip... Urrà!  :Laughing: 

----------

## tizio

 *devilheart wrote:*   

>  *tizio wrote:*   
> 
> però l'1.4.8 è richiesto dall'ultimo mesa (e mesa da xgl)... tu non smascheri neanche mesa in package.keywords? come hai risolto il conflitto?
> 
> ancora grazie a tutti  per risolvere il problema con mesa metti in overlay un ebuild modificato togliendo quella riga di dipendenza

 

mai fatto un ebuild in vita mia...

vado bene se procedo cosi? :

```

cd /usr/local/xgl-coffee/  (così non creo un ulteriore overlay)

mkdir media-libs

mkdir media-libs/mesa

cp /usr/portage/media-libs/mesa/mesa-6.5.1-r1.ebuild /usr/local/xgl-coffee/media-libs/mesa/

[modifico il nuovo ebuild togliendo la dipendenza]

```

dovrei spostare altri file? manca qualcosa?

ancora grazie mille

----------

## randomaze

 *tizio wrote:*   

> dovrei spostare altri file? manca qualcosa?

 

rinomina l'ebuild almeno con -r2

ricorda che se quell'overlay é aggiornato con un sync al primo tentativo di aggiornamento potrebbe spazzarti via il tuo ebuild modificato.

----------

## tizio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> rinomina l'ebuild almeno con -r2

 

per una questione formale o perchè potrebbe causare conflitti? senza -r2 mi evito un update a vuoto...

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ricorda che se quell'overlay é aggiornato con un sync al primo tentativo di aggiornamento potrebbe spazzarti via il tuo ebuild modificato.

 

perchè? il sync non si occupa solo della mia PORTDIR? e l'svn up non mi cancella i file in più...

cmq grazie... faccio una copia di backup dell'ebuild

----------

## randomaze

 *tizio wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> rinomina l'ebuild almeno con -r2 
> 
> per una questione formale o perchè potrebbe causare conflitti? senza -r2 mi evito un update a vuoto...

 

per capire che non é l'originale...

 *Quote:*   

> perchè? il sync non si occupa solo della mia PORTDIR? e l'svn up non mi cancella i file in più...

 

Beh dipende da come viene aggiornato l'overlay. Mi dici che svn up non cancella allora effettivamente non ne avresti bisogno.  :Wink: 

----------

## tizio

alla revisione 488 il nuovo beryl-core richiede xorg-server1.1.1...

che richiede glproto-1.4.8...

qualcuno ha già provato questo nuovo set? mi può dir se funziona o se mi conviene fare l'ebuild anche per xorg-server?

grazie mille

----------

## codadilupo

 *tizio wrote:*   

> alla revisione 488 il nuovo beryl-core richiede xorg-server1.1.1...
> 
> che richiede glproto-1.4.8...
> 
> qualcuno ha già provato questo nuovo set? mi può dir se funziona o se mi conviene fare l'ebuild anche per xorg-server?
> ...

 

Si'.

Schermo bianco   :Confused: 

Coda

----------

## tizio

comunque e' solo xgl che deve essere compilato con glproto 1.4.7... tutto il resto si puo benissimo compilare con glproto1.4.8 installato senza bisogno di fare ebuild... (almeno da me e' cosi')

l'unica e' poi ricordarsi ad un update di xgl di rimettere la 1.4.7 (sempre che non fixino con la prossima versione)

----------

## codadilupo

nono, il problema è l'esatto contrario. ad ogni update di glproto, ti tocca ricompilare sia mesa che xgl altrimenti vedi bianco.

```
harlock@Alkadia ~ $ emerge -p mesa xgl glproto

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.1-r1

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20060928

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.8

harlock@Alkadia ~ $
```

Coda

----------

